# Not sure of next step - can anyone help?



## SleepyT (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi there. I've just had a second NHS funded IVF cycle which was to be my last. I've had the usual tests but I want to get some further testing done now, which I'm aware will be self-funded. My GP is doing me a referral letter but has given me no guidance or advice and I just thought I could go to my local private hospital with it. But they don't do any fertility tests or treatment there.

I have my follow up appointment with fertility unit in March - do I just go with them for further testing or where / how to I find out where I go with this letter?
I'm struggling to find what my next step is?

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

What further testing do you want? If you have had level 1 testing done and nothing has come up then level 2 testing may be worth a go? 
You won't get it done on nhs but that seems to be the next step for people with repeat BFN's. 
Have a look at agate's guide on immunes section - v interesting read x


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

I'd suggest having a consultation with one of the specialist fertility clinics if I were you.  Make an application to get the notes from your NHS cycles as they may see something that the others didn't, or feel they can improve upon it.  They don't all just automatically run further tests such as immunes just because you've had a failed cycle elsewhere - a good clinic will assess whether they think you need them before expecting you to just fork out more money.  Good luck x


----------



## SleepyT (Aug 13, 2008)

Thank you Ladies! I have just requested my notes and test results from my GP so hopefully I can collect all of them with my referral letter.
That may make things a bit easier to research as I don't know the names of what I've had (which doesn't help!) and have never been told that results are normal, abnormal, nothing. So I really hope that I will be armed with that info soon. I will also ask for my notes from the treatment cycle at review meeting.

I would like to go to a really good clinic (don't know where to start looking - it's like a needle in a haystack) who will look at my case as an individual rather than a run of the mill because I'm sure I have issues in the luteal phase - something tells me that is the problem - in which case IVF won't help me. 

I guess what I'm wishing is I get a little pill to take every day and it will make me have a baby in 9 months.
Anyone know a place I can get that?


----------

